# Muskrats



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok I do not trap have no clue how to but I do have guns and I am guessing a tunneling Muskrat issue . the air pump stopped working in the pond and I am guessing one moved in now whats the best time to see the SOB that's burrowed in the side of the pond so its spongy in places I just want to blast it I have looked out there on sunny days rainy day and never see it anywhere


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Muskrats are rather simple to trap. 30+ years ago we moved to our lake and the muskrat wars started soon after. Got a friend to take 90 seconds to show me how to set the traps. Caught 2 the first night. Some don't want to use the holes that can be trapped easily so a shotgun shortly after first light or before last light has taken care of that problem.
I do have a trapper come in during Nov/Dec. to get any that show up in the fall. I put out my traps as soon as the ice melts to get the new spring arrivals.
Buy a few traps you will use them for many years to come.
DNR nuisance permits are easy to get.......probably will take 6 weeks.

L & O


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Shooting at them near water would never be a smart thing I would think.

Have you tried a hand held blade... IE: knife, macheti, ax, sword? This is a seriouse question. thank you.


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Doubtndude said:


> Ok I do not trap have no clue how to but I do have guns and I am guessing a tunneling Muskrat issue . the air pump stopped working in the pond and I am guessing one moved in now whats the best time to see the SOB that's burrowed in the side of the pond so its spongy in places I just want to blast it I have looked out there on sunny days rainy day and never see it anywhere


You will more that likely see them either at dusk or at night. Shine your flashlight out there and look for ripples. Thats how I can spot them. You will rarely see then during the day.

As for what to do, I would get a nuisance permit and have one of these trappers on here go catch them for you (trapping is over and they will be getting the itch to trap something very soon!) . Thats if you are not going to go get some traps and set them yourself.:lol:

Speaking of nuisance...SEAARKSHOOTER, sweet hubby of mine, those otter better be skinned when I get home. You aren't getting them done playing here in this forum. Get to work...oh, and is that trailer cleaned out yet? :evilsmile


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

:banghead3:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

did i hear a wip crack:tsk:


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas my neighbor happen to have a rat trap so he came over and set it in one of the 3 holes we found , As for a knife attack I failed basic 101 shiv training in jail house rock and lack any and all ninja skills and prefer the gun method but the trap is set and I will check it , one tunnel I stomped closed wasn't reopened but they maybe using the ones we seen under water I will lets you all know . But the neighbor said he will drive his tractor over and around the pond and crush what tunnels he can and maybe I will tick em off enough to leave the hood :coolgleam


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

A tire into one of the rat holes, you mite have more to think about than rats.Like was said shooting at the water, not a good Idea.
with rats bringing good money,leave them be till november, you could make a killen, right in your back yard.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Speaking of nuisance...SEAARKSHOOTER, sweet hubby of mine, those otter better be skinned when I get home. You aren't getting them done playing here in this forum. Get to work...oh, and is that trailer cleaned out yet? :evilsmile


Dang Dennis ... even with the sore finger, you don't get a break.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> did i hear a wip crack:tsk:


You thought you heard that to, Wow that was load. LOL

Jon


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

gilgetter said:


> .......
> with rats bringing good money,leave them be till november, you could make a killen, right in your back yard.


For those of us who live on lakes where we have spent thousands of dollars and many hours on improving our shoreline, letting them do damage all summer is not an option.
We have to kill them as soon as the ice goes out in the spring until the ice returns in December.

L & O


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> For those of us who live on lakes where we have spent thousands of dollars and many hours on improving our shoreline, letting them do damage all summer is not an option.
> We have to kill them as soon as the ice goes out in the spring until the ice returns in December.
> 
> L & O


You ever hear that ol song, I fought the law, and the law won?

Same same mother nature.

I wish you well................................................but Im pullen for the rats.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Well we smashed tunnels and set trap and tunnels are still closed and trap empty , and leaving alone wont be an option as we walked around the pond sunk ankle deep in a hole and they say once the aeration pump starts they will leave I guess they don't like the noise will keep you updated if you want


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't smash the tunnels.

Conibear 110 standing at entrance works as well as a .22 rifle at dusk.

Aside from erosion problems, bank rats can cause injury to humans and animals.

I have a pond but absolutely no use for them.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> did i hear a wip crack:tsk:


You guys are killing me!!! :lol:

John


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

gilgetter said:


> .........
> I wish you well................................................but Im pullen for the rats.


Ah, a muskrat hugger. Well after 30 years I must be ahead at least 300-0. I still have some shoreline damage every year so I guess they do even the score some that way.

L & O


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

WoW. said:


> Aside from erosion problems, bank rats can cause injury to humans and animals.


One of the first places I got permission to trap private land was from a neighbor of my grandparents. The elderly lady stepped off the porch and into a 'rat den. She broke her ankle. Her husband gave me free reign of the place. I think I was 11. It was one of my favorite little spots for years. I once took 5 rats out of a single 110 there in 24 hours. Still a personal record. I sure could use some spots like that today!  Of course $5 each in 1975 was probably worth more than $11-$12 in 2012. :lol:

John


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Still none in the trap and then again nothing from the tunnels or any new tunnels


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

I am a muskrat hugger, I like them little critters. they have lead me to places I enjoy since I was 10. and Im still at them. so god bless the the rat.

they sure dont fit well with folks that like a pretty lawn. Myself I dont give two hoots about a lawn, just another chore. gets in the way of my fishing, and shroomen and general layzzzznes.

dude. your going to figure out, that one rat can make alot of sign. mite be a week or it mite be a month till that rat gets back to those holes. get some bait or lure or both.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok I have another question Gent and Non Gents 
I have not seen any new tunnels or nothing has been caught as of yet any ideas ? I am wondering if I scared it out of the pond for the big ditch off the property


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

But I doubt it. Mite be a hawk got it, or a dog or cat. mite have moved on its own. If you have a ditch close to the pond, Its just a matter of time till another shows up.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

There is a ditch whats funny is it had to walk by a pond larger then mine to get here , but his air pump worked all winter mine of course stopped working over the winter and I seen they don't like them to start so now I am waiting for parts to come in and mine will start working again but I am leaving the trap in yet until we start fishing out there and the dogs go messing around in the water


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Doubtndude said:


> Ok I have another question Gent and Non Gents
> I have not seen any new tunnels or nothing has been caught as of yet any ideas ? I am wondering if I scared it out of the pond for the big ditch off the property


From my experience, that muskrat or another one will return soon to the same tunnels. My 3 best places to set traps are the same tunnels from the early 80s where I caught most of my rats. You will never be rat free more than a few weeks. I catch most of my rats in the spring breeding season then a few during mid-summer. Trappers have taken a decent number in the trapping season over the years.
You have now joined the muskrat wars. Decals for your car are available on-line.

L & O


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Well the guys came to fix the windmill air pump and they discovered the rebuilding kit didn't have what broke in it . As the guys told me "Never seen one break before" so parts are ordered and I will continue to join in the Rat patrol as needed , and burn down the cattails I see growing .


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Pulled the trap out drove over the area where we knew tunnels were and seen the ground sink and where the entrances were nothing but mud shot out and weeds were growing over them so we declaring victory in the Muskrat war of 2012 in the pondoutback  thanks for tips anyways


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Doubtndude said:


> Pulled the trap out drove over the area where we knew tunnels were and seen the ground sink and where the entrances were nothing but mud shot out and weeds were growing over them so we declaring victory in the Muskrat war of 2012 in the pondoutback  thanks for tips anyways


 
As one rat swims, you will never be safe. you MITE have got them to move for awhile, but the war never ends.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> As one rat swims, you will never be safe. you MITE have got them to move for awhile, but the war never ends.


Right on! LOL

John


----------

